# Book Discussion Thread



## sk3tch3 (Sep 20, 2007)

i was going to start a thread in the books section but i cannot find one. i finished WEED by jeremy kamstra. wanted to talk about it. where is appropriete considering there is not a book discussion area?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a good spot to me. What was it about, and what parts did you want to discuss? I found your post in about Organic-Hydroponics very interesting. I did discuss the idea at my local hydro shop. They were not familiar with it. Still makes sense to me. VV


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 21, 2007)

im assuming you are talking about the use of teas and such...?

they wouldnt make as much dollers is why it didnt make sence, they whol hydro craze would blow over in less then a year. 

the book weed was very good. i liked most, beside the good writting, was the included detail of mexico as a whole. you could almost tatse the food and smell dirt roads when reading his passages. the story took me deep into the mountains of central mexico. riding mules on immposible trails, federales, bandidos, and customs.

he starts out talking about how he got busted at the border. the main focus of the book however, was detaild around a story he was doing for life magazine in the mid 70's. they wanted to know about smuggling marijuana. i guess he though what better way to show them but to document a an actual run. 

what they didnt count on was not being able to take pictures of the fields once they got there, the farmers said no way. one for farmer, fortunatly, said if they bought the feild they can do what they please!


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 21, 2007)

Is this an older book?sound intresting!


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 21, 2007)

published in '76. comes HIGHly recomended by yours truely


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 21, 2007)

your advice is always a+ for me,ill b looking into it!!!i love reading,i picked up that habit when i had pretty much nothing else to do,lol....ras


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe I need to check, I thought it was your post. That book sounds interesting. There was a post not too long ago about Mr. Nice, may follow that same vane. I think I even downloaded it and haven't gotton back to read it yet. Still petitioning for MMJ in our state. Just two months left to get the required amount. VV


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 26, 2007)

good luck! we need all the states we can get


----------



## tckfui (Sep 26, 2007)

I would like a link to this organic hydro thread


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 27, 2007)

haha, were having a hard time distinguishing if it was me who actually wrote the thread. however i do recall posting about hydro with organics and infused teas derived from organic soils and guanos, i have no idea if this is what VV was refering to or not.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry sketch- it seemed like something you might post. Must have been the widow talking. The thread is Should I Change to Organic and the post I was referring to was posted by Lumber Jack Jan. I'd post a link if I knew how. VV


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 27, 2007)

no prob vv. simple mistake in idenity. 

any other books someone like to talk about?


----------



## tckfui (Sep 27, 2007)

Im reading a book called house of the scorpion... its a young adult book... I dont know how... they wont even say crap... but its about a 145 year old opium dealer who has a clone made to keep on selling opium... they go into alot of detail about how opiums made... I wouldnt want my kid reading this book....


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 27, 2007)

that sounds awesome. are you almost done with.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 27, 2007)

half way... I still dont see whats ging to happen... the kid seems like hell be a good drug lord hahaha


----------

